# Juice from L'uva Bella



## ffemt128 (Aug 29, 2011)

I didn't bother to check the ph and acid but here are my initial SG readings from the juice we picked up on Saturday;

Pinot Noir 1.098 (already fermenting when picked up)
Malvasia Blanc 1.096 and 1.094
White Zinfandel 1.104
Johnesberg Reisling 1.098

As of last night the Pinot Noir was fermenting away nicely with a nice foamy head on it. It was fermenting prior to picking up as the lid was bubbled significantly. The other juices were showing no signs of active fermentation as of 4:00 yesterday afternoon. Not too concerned as they haven't been at temperature long. Will stir when I get home from work and again tonight.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 31, 2011)

Everything has very happy little yeasties in it now. When I checked the Pinot Noir on Monday night it was down to 1.050 already and the whites have all taken off nicely. Been stirring every day after work and before bed. Will likely be transferring to carboys next week sometime. Guess I need to make another bench soon. Looks like I'll be picking up 3-4 more buckets of juice in the near future.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 31, 2011)

Going back down Friday for another Cab Merlot


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 31, 2011)

We may be back over there Saturday.

I assume the White Zinfandel will pink up through the fermentation process. Right now it is as red as the Pinot Noir I picked up.


----------



## Flem (Aug 31, 2011)

Leaving for Topsail, NC on Friday so I can't pick up my Pinot Noir, Muscato and Sauvignon Blanc until Monday, September 12.


----------



## MinVin (Sep 1, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Going back down Friday for another Cab Merlot



I'm heading down tomorrow afternoon myself. Getting a White Merlot for the one empty 'boy I've got at the moment. I've got 2 more pickups scheduled over the next 6 weeks, and the possibility of a another one shaping up.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 1, 2011)

I may run into you. I'm meeting some folks for lunch in Hermitage at noon for lunch then heading over to Ohio.


----------



## MinVin (Sep 1, 2011)

Maybe so! Depends how long your lunch goes... I'm planning to get there around 3:30.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 2, 2011)

MinVin said:


> Maybe so! Depends how long your lunch goes... I'm planning to get there around 3:30.



I got there today about 1:20 and picked up the cab merlot. It was fermenting when I got home. Tonight I racked the lambrusco and White Zin I got last Friday. The lambrusco was at .993 and the whit zin was 1.023. I stirred up the sediment and yeast pretty good before racking to help prevent a stuck fermentation. My whites are still around 1.04-1.05 as I am cold fermenting them.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 6, 2011)

I need to email Luva Bella today and place an order for 2 more buckets. Going to try to head back up Saturday to pick up. Going to do a Reisling and a Sav Blanc for my nieces wedding I think.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 6, 2011)

You guys plan on adding anything to bump up the tannin level at some point on your reds?


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 6, 2011)

> You guys plan on adding anything to bump up the tannin level at some point on your reds?



I haven't done anything as of yet. I only started juice last year. Hopefully others will chime in.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 6, 2011)

They will probably need some finishing tannins of sorts down the road. Plenty of time to do some taste test and then decide if they need a bit more of a "kick" finish wise on the pallet.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 10, 2011)

Went to Luva Bella and picked up 3 mor buckets today. These will be for my nieces wedding. A johanesberg reisling, a sauvignon blanc and a ruby cabernet.


----------



## Flem (Sep 12, 2011)

Picked up my three buckets (Pinot Noir, Muscato and Sauvignon Blanc) from L'uva Bella winery today. Stirred them, added bentonite and strapped on brew belts to warm them up.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thed juice we picked up Saturday was fermenting nicely last night. Just got home from work and gave them a little stir again. These will be bulk aged for the better part of a year. Then I'll bottle some in 375 ml bottles so we can sample as they progress.


----------



## almargita (Sep 12, 2011)

Flem said:


> Picked up my three buckets (Pinot Noir, Muscato and Sauvignon Blanc) from L'uva Bella winery today. Stirred them, added bentonite and strapped on brew belts to warm them up.



Hi Mike:

We finally tried your Strawberry Zinfandel wine from the last trade. My wife & I both liked it very much. Was this from a kit??? Tasted very good on the rocks!!

Al


----------



## Flem (Sep 12, 2011)

almargita said:


> Hi Mike:
> 
> We finally tried your Strawberry Zinfandel wine from the last trade. My wife & I both liked it very much. Was this from a kit??? Tasted very good on the rocks!!
> 
> Al



Thanks Al! Yes it was a kit. It was the RJS Orchard Breezin, Strawberry White Zinfandel. I bumped up the SG to 1.080 with sugar at the beginning. I added the entire sweetening blend after fermenting to dry (.993). The ABV came out to around 11.6%. It was actually the first wine I bottled. It's a little sweet for my palate but most have said they like it. Thanks again!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 12, 2011)

Flem said:


> Thanks Al! Yes it was a kit. It was the RJS Orchard Breezin, Strawberry White Zinfandel. I bumped up the SG to 1.080 with sugar at the beginning. I added the entire sweetening blend after fermenting to dry (.993). The ABV came out to around 11.6%. It was actually the first wine I bottled. It's a little sweet for my palate but most have said they like it. Thanks again!!



Mike I also made that kit and thought it had to much of a jolly rancher taste to it. I blended the rest of the bottles I had of it with Rhubarb I got at walkers and that made an awesome combination.


----------



## Flem (Sep 12, 2011)

So that's why you didn't take a bottle when I offered it to you. LOL


----------



## almargita (Sep 13, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Mike I also made that kit and thought it had to much of a jolly rancher taste to it. I blended the rest of the bottles I had of it with Rhubarb I got at walkers and that made an awesome combination.



Dan, your right, it would add a nice strawberry flavor in another blend. My wife prefers the wine cooler type of drink so this one made her happy! 
The local farms will be pressing apple cider soon, going to make another batch of apple this year as the fresh juice is always very reasonable in price. Dan, can you send me the details of your award winning country apple, I think I'll make the entire batch with the spices included instead of just plain.
My last batch had too many cloves, too strong of a taste. Good thing it was only a few bottles. Maybe I should open some of the bottles & re-blend it with the regular apple to soften the strong taste?
AL


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 13, 2011)

almargita said:


> The local farms will be pressing apple cider soon, going to make another batch of apple this year as the fresh juice is always very reasonable in price. Dan, can you send me the details of your award winning country apple, I think I'll make the entire batch with the spices included instead of just plain.
> My last batch had too many cloves, too strong of a taste. Good thing it was only a few bottles. Maybe I should open some of the bottles & re-blend it with the regular apple to soften the strong taste?
> AL



Same here. Mine started refermenting so I put it back into a carboy. I was going to make a batch and blend it so it was not so overpowering. I also wanted to do a batch similar to Dan's. It was good.


----------



## Flem (Sep 20, 2011)

Just racked my Muscato and Sauvignon Blanc to secondary. It took about 8 days for it to get down to 1.020 so I could transfer it.
The Pinot Noir, however, was transferred to secondary after 5 days at 1.014. It's now (after 8 days) down to .995 and still fermenting. I'll probably stabilize it this weekend.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 21, 2011)

Flem said:


> Just racked my Muscato and Sauvignon Blanc to secondary. It took about 8 days for it to get down to 1.020 so I could transfer it.
> The Pinot Noir, however, was transferred to secondary after 5 days at 1.014. It's now (after 8 days) down to .995 and still fermenting. I'll probably stabilize it this weekend.



I hope this batch of Pinot Noir turns out as well as last years batch. Mine has been in the secondary about 2 weeks now.


----------



## Flem (Sep 21, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> I hope this batch of Pinot Noir turns out as well as last years batch. Mine has been in the secondary about 2 weeks now.



Doug, what is your SG down to by now? I can't believe how fast mine is dropping. But it's still bubbling away.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 21, 2011)

Flem said:


> Doug, what is your SG down to by now? I can't believe how fast mine is dropping. But it's still bubbling away.



I fermented dry in the primary. Left it there for about 2 weeks I think it was at .996 when I transferred. My whites were at or around 1.000-1.006 when I transferred them. Once they hit the carboy, I won't check sg for a month or so. I can tell you the juice I picked up on the 10th was down to around 1.020 (3 buckets average of 3) on Monday evening. They all were right around 1.094 when I picked them up. I'll probably be transferring those Tomorrow night. Have meetings tonight for council.


----------



## Flem (Sep 26, 2011)

Are oak cubes an okay addition to Pinot Noir?


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 27, 2011)

Flem said:


> Are oak cubes an okay addition to Pinot Noir?



Why not. I added oak to mine last year. I didn't use the cubes though. I added 1 oak spiral for 6 weeks. Olesia doesn't like real oaky wine so I didn't use both. I used the other in my Merlot. (I believe you had both) I used the light american spirals.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 27, 2011)

Pinot is generally pretty light oak wise. I have made two different kits and both had only 1 oz of chips for 6G of wine IIRC. You can always add a touch more if its missing something.


----------



## Flem (Sep 28, 2011)

Stabilized my Pinot Noir. Added oak cubes. I'll just keep them in for a short period of time. Thanks for both of your inputs.


----------



## Flem (Sep 29, 2011)

Stabilized my Muscato and Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 30, 2011)

I still need to staibilize mine. I figure I'll have some time over the weekend or next week. No hurry now. I need to transfer the 2 that are in 6 gallon carboys to 5's to free those up for incoming grapes.


----------



## Flem (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a Cabernet Sauvignon juice bucket coming in a couple of weeks. To "beef it up", I purchased a cabernet grape pack from George at FVW. Included with the grape pack was a small packet of "Enzyme Blend". How do I use it? Mix it in with the must? Sprinkle it over the bag containing the grape skins floating in the must? I'm pretty sure it's purpose is to break down the grapes, but I'm unsure of how to use it. Any guidance would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 30, 2011)

The purpose of the enzyme is to help break down a a stubborn white protein ring that was forming on many of the red wines from Cellar Craft. For the enzyme to work it must be added after you rack off the gross lees. Bentonite will deactivate the enzyme. The enzyme is usually added once you have racked off the gross lees and the wine has been moved to secondary. 

Since your working with fresh juice instead of juice that has been processed like a kit wine I doubt you will need it. Just hold on to it for now. 

Should you see any type of white ring you can add it to the carboy down the road. It will break down the ring in a couple weeks time.


----------



## Flem (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks, Mike. At the same time I posted the question on the forum, I emailed George. His answer was basically the same as yours. That is, put it in the carboy after the first racking. My first racking is to the secondary. When I do that, I stir it first so I carry the yeast and of course the bentonite with it. Is that bentonite carry-over going to be a problem? Or should I wait and add the enzyme when I stabilize it?


----------



## vin_man (Oct 9, 2011)

Runningwolf, how is their lambrusco?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 10, 2011)

vin_man said:


> Runningwolf, how is their lambrusco?



I have not tried it yet.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, that would be a problem. If you do that then wait until the next or your first (clean) rack where your leaving all the sediment behind. There is no real hurry to add this. It will work at any time once the gross lees and bentonite are left behind.



Flem said:


> My first racking is to the secondary. When I do that, I stir it first so I carry the yeast and of course the bentonite with it. Is that bentonite carry-over going to be a problem? Or should I wait and add the enzyme when I stabilize it?


----------



## Flem (Oct 10, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Yes, that would be a problem. If you do that then wait until the next or your first (clean) rack where your leaving all the sediment behind. There is no real hurry to add this. It will work at any time once the gross lees and bentonite are left behind.




Thanks, Mike.
Based on your earlier post, I thought it would be a problem. I'll hold off for a while. Like you said, I may not even need it.


----------



## Wild Duk (Oct 28, 2011)

I just picked up my first bucket today. I got a Sauv. Blanc... The O.G. Was 1.093....
2 questions 

It might be to late but do you guys recommend using bentonite....

What is a good temp to ferment this at.... Their website says around 76, but I know a lot of guys prefer to do whites on the cooler side...

How have you guys liked this juice... I've done 2 higher end kits and was not really impressed with the sav blancs

Thx


----------



## Julie (Oct 29, 2011)

Wild Duk said:


> I just picked up my first bucket today. I got a Sauv. Blanc... The O.G. Was 1.093....
> 2 questions
> 
> It might be to late but do you guys recommend using bentonite....
> ...



I like the sav blancs, i ferment between 68 and 70 degrees and do not use bentonite.


----------



## Wild Duk (Oct 29, 2011)

Thx... How about for clearing... Did you use any agents, chitonsan or similar


----------



## Flem (Oct 29, 2011)

I fermented mine in the low 70's. I do use bentonite, I stirred it in when I opened the bucket. I will use Super Kleer as a clearing agent. Good Luck!


----------



## Julie (Oct 29, 2011)

Wild Duk said:


> Thx... How about for clearing... Did you use any agents, chitonsan or similar



No clearing agents, I rarely use clearing agents, if the wine isn't clear in six months, yes I will use superclear but it is rare that it is not clear in that timeframe.


----------



## vin_man (Oct 29, 2011)

No clearing agents, turned out crystal clear.


----------



## Flem (Nov 6, 2011)

*Extra Juice Available*

Here is a memo from Ruth at L'uva Bella:

We have approx. 300 buckets of wine making juice available. 

California list

Alicante, Amarone, Barolo, Carignane, Chateau Neuf de Pape, Grenache, Lambrusco, Malvasia, Merlot, Montepulciano, Petit Syrah, Sangiovese, Valpolicella, Vieux Chateau du Roi, Zinfandel, White Zinfandel, Chablis, Chardonnay, French Colombard, Riesling, Liefraumilch, Malvaisa Bianca, Palomino, Pinot Grigio, Sauvignon Blanc.

From Italy (Mosto Bello)

Amarone, Bardolino, Barolo, Brunello, Cabernet Sauvignon, Chianti, Lambrusco, Melavasia, Meritage, Merlot, Montepulciano, Nebbiolo, Sangiovese, Soave Classico, Verdicchio, and Vermentino.

Ruth
LBJ
330-536-6450


----------



## Rocky (Nov 6, 2011)

Flem, I assume the prices are the same on these buckets as they were a few months back, right?

Also, for those of you who have used both the Californian and the Italian juices, do you feel there is a discernable difference? When I picked up my wine in mid-September, it was already working. Do you think these left overs will be any good?


----------



## Flem (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Rocky! I really don't know about the prices. One would think that they would come down a little in price. I have both the California and Italian juices but they aren't far enough along for me to tell how good they are. I got a California Moscato, Pinot Noir and Sauvignon Blanc and an Italian Cabernet Sauvignon so I guess I really couldn't compare them anyway. Like you said, my Pinot Noir was already fermenting when I brought it home in September even though the temperature was 43 F. It couldn't have been working too hard as the SG was still 1.092 but the lid was buckled up. I think they should still be good even though they might be a little farther along. Probably a good investment especially if the price was right. Call Ruth and let us know what she says.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 7, 2011)

Flem, that is a good idea. I will see what I can find out and post some informatin so that everyone in the immediate area know the score. They keep everything refrigerated so they should be all right.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 7, 2011)

I talked to Ruth this morning and she confirmed that they have between 280 and 300 buckets left. She also gave me the following info:

1. The prices are the same as shown on their website. I asked if they would discount the wine in order to move it and she said that they would not. They make wine out of whatever is left over. Their prices are already better than any other I have seen.
2. They are now out of Merlot from California.
3. They got regular deliveries of the wine throughout September and October and the last delivery was on 10-20-11 so most of these buckets are fresh.
4. The buckets are kept in their freezer/refrigerator.
5. People can either call first if they want a particular variety or come in and "catch as catch can." L'Uva Bella can also recommend an alternative wine that is similar to one desired if that wine is out of stock.

So, unless you plan on waiting until March 2012 for the southern hemisphere juice, get on up to Lowellville! I wish I lived closer. I still might try but I will have to clear it with the "War Department" first.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Nov 9, 2011)

Rocky said:


> So, unless you plan on waiting until March 2012 for the southern hemisphere juice, get on up to Lowellville! I wish I lived closer. I still might try but I will have to clear it with the "War Department" first.



Rocky, can you say ROAD TRIP!!!! I wonder how many other people would go in on gas (to make it worth while). I have a puck up we could load up. I think I just re-afirmed where my daughter's going to collage, KENT STATE!!!!


----------



## Rocky (Nov 9, 2011)

Shoebiedoo, I would be in! Let me know. I am retired so my "dance card' is fairly wide open.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't think I'll be able to go untilled next Thursday. Thus weekend is way to busy. I could possably go tomorrow but then I have to drive down to Huntington tomorrow night for a collage visit. Ill let you know after I put in the requesition for funds.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 9, 2011)

Next Thursday would be fine with me. I think it is a lot of driving for you tomorrow. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Nov 9, 2011)

shoebiedoo said:


> I don't think I'll be able to go untilled next Thursday. Thus weekend is way to busy. I could possably go tomorrow but then I have to drive down to Huntington tomorrow night for a collage visit. Ill let you know after I put in the requesition for funds.



Never answer a forum with your phone, with auto spell, it's like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're gonna get.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 10, 2011)

shoebiedoo said:


> Never answer a forum with your phone, with auto spell, it's like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're gonna get.



I keep telling myself that my phone is not smarter than me. It begs to differ as it has a mind of it's own sometimes.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Nov 10, 2011)

AMEN TO THAT!!!!!!! I need a vioce to text app for sure. Hey guys, is this juice Ragina, by chance? How's the Riesling?


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 10, 2011)

It's not Regina, it packaged under their name. I picked up 2 reislings this year. Haven't really tired it yet since it's only 2 1/2 months young.


----------

